# Problems with 2004 Sentra 1.8s



## snk5190 (Dec 30, 2003)

I purchased this car a few months ago with no issues.

About 2 weeks ago I noticed that the car would not start at the first turn of the key, just crank, crank, crank and nothing. After trying again the car always starts at the second try. In the few tries that the car does "want to start at the first try" it stalls.

This happens most of the time, but not always. Yesterday for example I had no issues, the car started at the first try always.

The dealer says that it cannot find anything wrong with the car and OF COURSE while the car was at the dealer the problem was only duplicated once out of 20 tries.

But when I have the car it happens more often.

Anybody have any ideas what might be the cause of this ?

Thanks

ank


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Look here for all your answers.....

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=42762


----------

